# Indonesian / Malay :  kata kunci sepadan



## L'irlandais

Hello everyone,
I believe this phrase may be in Indonesian, but not entirely sure.  There is very little context ;  it appeared (as confirmation) once I had changed my password on another forum.


> Elsewhere on this forum I found that *Kata* can mean _say_/ _said _or _word _in Malay.  Also, perhaps *kunci *means _key _in Indonesian.


I would like to know how would one say *sepadan *in English?  or to have a general idea of the meaning of the whole phrase.
Thanks,


----------



## Brioche

padan = match, fit, harmonise

sepadan = matching, fitting, harmonising.


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi Brioche,
Thanks for your enlightenment.  

If I put that all together :
*Kata* word, *kunci* key, *sepadan* matching ;it gives something like *matching key-word*, which in the context works as a confirmation that I correctly retyped my new password.
Just why that particular forum chose to write it in Malay rather than in English like the rest of their content, I may never know.  :~


----------



## Jaka_Sembung

"Kata kunci" is a phrase that means "keyword" in english. Whereas, "sepadan" means "similar" or "match".
So if we combine all these words:
"Kata Kunci sepadan" means "Similar Keyword"


----------



## acemach

Kata kunci sepadan in such a context translates to 'matching password'/'password matches'.
I think all else has been said that needs to be said. =]

Ace


----------

